# Summer mushrooms r here!



## jmerx

Chants r out!


----------



## jmerx

Found about a dozen quarter size chants in the yard and some coral


----------



## jmerx

Oh yeah boys and girls this warm weather will get them chants a poppen


----------



## cwlake

jmerx said:


> Oh yeah boys and girls this warm weather will get them chants a poppen


Good to hear! N. In. is usually about 2 weeks behind you. I'll be waiting!


----------



## jmerx

Going out to hit my first chant spot for the season! Hope it is loaded should be with all the rain and humidity we've had


----------



## jmerx

found a few most were small


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jg010682

Perfect little ones to beer batter! Cant wait until they start here in Minnesota should be any day now as long as we get some rain.


----------



## jmerx

picked a few shrooms while waiting on people I'm floating with today


----------



## D_licious

Nice find! The golden chanterelles are popping here.


----------



## jmerx

a friend found a few chickens today


----------



## D_licious

Those are one of my favorites! That is a great find. We had a tornado move through NE Mo last Friday so most of our good spots have hanging trees and debris covering them. We had a tremendous amount of rain so I'm looking forward to all the different types that will start popping. Thanks for posting the pic.
I found this big hen of the woods this morning.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> Those are one of my favorites! That is a great find. We had a tornado move through NE Mo last Friday so most of our good spots have hanging trees and debris covering them. We had a tremendous amount of rain so I'm looking forward to all the different types that will start popping. Thanks for posting the pic.
> I found this big hen of the woods this morning.
> View attachment 40181


@D_licious I disagree with Hen of the Woods. Looks like Chicken of the Woods (* Laetiporus* *cincinnatus* *sp*.). As they age they naturally fade to this color. Also exposure to sunlight seem to bleach the cap surface. I don't believe it is.. but may also compare it to Berkley's polypore ( *Bondar*_*zewia* *berkeleyi sp.) *_which is getting started but too early for Hens yet.


----------



## jg010682

That is definitely lataporus cincinnatus hen of the woods wont grow until fall way to early for you guys to see them i will be pickin them here in Minnesota long before you guys lol


----------



## D_licious

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @D_licious I disagree with Hen of the Woods. Looks like Chicken of the Woods (* Laetiporus* *cincinnatus* *sp*.). As they age they naturally fade to this color. Also exposure to sunlight seem to bleach the cap surface. I don't believe it is.. but may also compare it to Berkley's polypore ( *Bondar*_*zewia* *berkeleyi sp.) *_which is getting started but too early for Hens yet.


I should know better than to identify a mushroom I'm not familiar with. Thank you for posting the correction. I love learning and appreciate all your expertise! Thanks again.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jg010682 said:


> That is definitely lataporus sulfurous hen of the woods wont grow until fall way to early for you guys to see them i will be pickin them here in Minnesota long before you guys lol


True! Unlike some other mushroomers who advance through artificial means, I seek redemption through reality! if it does not really happen, I will NOT report it!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

jg010682 said:


> That is definitely lataporus sulfurous hen of the woods wont grow until fall way to early for you guys to see them i will be pickin them here in Minnesota long before you guys lol


Hey @jg010682 ! You do mean "_Laetiporus cincinnatus sp." _for D_licious pic posted, right?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> I should know better than to identify a mushroom I'm not familiar with. Thank you for posting the correction. I love learning and appreciate all your expertise! Thanks again.


@D_licious we had 26 tornadoes touch down Wednesday, according to the NWS. Making it the third most tornado touch downs on a single day, here in Iowa. They were mostly in rural areas, with exception to the biggie, an EF3. It tore along an edge of town, doing some structural damage, but no injuries, Thankfully!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> Those are one of my favorites! That is a great find. We had a tornado move through NE Mo last Friday so most of our good spots have hanging trees and debris covering them. We had a tremendous amount of rain so I'm looking forward to all the different types that will start popping. Thanks for posting the pic.
> I found this big hen of the woods this morning.
> View attachment 40181


The one you mentioned on Friday, was it close to Hannibal, MO again? I know about the one that hit there few wks ago, end of June!!


----------



## D_licious

This one missed Hannibal - it hit all around Mark Twain lake area. The little town of Perry sustained a lot of damage. We were lucky it left our old barn and house standing just blew the windows out. We fared better than most. It's been an active weather year.


----------



## D_licious

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @D_licious we had 26 tornadoes touch down Wednesday, according to the NWS. Making it the third most tornado touch downs on a single day, here in Iowa. They were mostly in rural areas, with exception to the biggie, an EF3. It tore along an edge of town, doing some structural damage, but no injuries, Thankfully!


I was keeping track of those. I have relatives living in Ankeny and were heading back to Iowa from Minnesota that day. Glad it missed you guys.


----------



## jg010682

Yes cincinnatus was the one i ment sorry


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> This one missed Hannibal - it hit all around Mark Twain lake area. The little town of Perry sustained a lot of damage. We were lucky it left our old barn and house standing just blew the windows out. We fared better than most. It's been an active weather year.


Oh Wow! Windows out!! Sheeee#t!!!Very Scary stuff with all the activity! Been wantin to get down aroun that area for a fish and relaxcation. Glad Y'all are okay!!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> I was keeping track of those. I have relatives living in Ankeny and were heading back to Iowa from Minnesota that day. Glad it missed you guys.


Im from central Iowa and in Ankeny all the time! Small world!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

jg010682 said:


> Yes cincinnatus was the one i ment sorry


I figured you meant that. I found my 1st of the year yesterday, with few Golden Oysters & Chants. Can't wait to batter up, Monday or Tues! Thanks for confirmation of id!


----------



## D_licious

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Oh Wow! Windows out!! Sheeee#t!!!Very Scary stuff with all the activity! Been wantin to get down aroun that area for a fish and relaxcation. Glad Y'all are okay!!


If you get down here let me know. I can show you some of our hunting areas around here. As far as fishing, the lake has been so high we haven't had the boat in the water yet so no fish in the freezer.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> If you get down here let me know. I can show you some of our hunting areas around here. As far as fishing, the lake has been so high we haven't had the boat in the water yet so no fish in the freezer.


I just might do that! Thanks for the offer! Same as far as fish go..hopefully soon. Got a little getaway planned w/the Missus for the peak of Perseids Meteor showers in 3weeks. I'll toss some line & gaze @the stars/comet dust! 🌄🎣🏕🍄🔭🌠🌠🌒


----------



## D_licious

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> I just might do that! Thanks for the offer! Same as far as fish go..hopefully soon. Got a little getaway planned w/the Missus for the peak of Perseids Meteor showers in 3weeks. I'll toss some line & gaze @the stars/comet dust! 🌄🎣🏕🍄🔭🌠🌠🌒


That sounds fun! And I look forward to seeing your pics of the meteor shower. And hopefully the lake will drop to normal levels by then. Take care and have a great trip!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

D_licious said:


> That sounds fun! And I look forward to seeing your pics of the meteor shower. And hopefully the lake will drop to normal levels by then. Take care and have a great trip!


Yeah, fingers crossed. Hope the levels drop for Ya! Not sure if I can catch photos on my phone, prob not..old phone camera. Staying close to home this time round. I will get xtra time to mush hunt! Thanks, Happy Hunts to You!


----------



## jmerx

Yeah it's definitely a chicken not hen it's just a pale chicken


----------



## jmerx

D I will be up ur way the first full weekend of August to hit the 🐸 we grabbed about 120 last year we were up that way


----------



## D_licious

jmerx said:


> D I will be up ur way the first full weekend of August to hit the 🐸 we grabbed about 120 last year we were up that way


Cool. If the chanterelles are still up you can come by and gather some. They grow on our property. Let me know if you have time.


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> Cool. If the chanterelles are still up you can come by and gather some. They grow on our property. Let me know if you have time.


Sounds good thx for the invite


----------



## Canofveggies

What’s up guys. I had a few good days of summer picking this past month. I’m hoping we get this rain forecasted for Fri/Sat and I can get another big hunt in on Sunday!

anyone see any lobsters yet?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Canofveggies said:


> What’s up guys. I had a few good days of summer picking this past month. I’m hoping we get this rain forecasted for Fri/Sat and I can get another big hunt in on Sunday!
> 
> anyone see any lobsters yet?


@Canofveggies Very Nice Haul & Variety of Mush 🍄 !


----------



## D_licious

Canofveggies said:


> What’s up guys. I had a few good days of summer picking this past month. I’m hoping we get this rain forecasted for Fri/Sat and I can get another big hunt in on Sunday!
> 
> anyone see any lobsters yet?


Those are gorgeous mushrooms! Great finds! Good luck on your Sunday hunt, and thanks for posting the beautiful photos!


----------



## jmerx

Canofveggies said:


> What’s up guys. I had a few good days of summer picking this past month. I’m hoping we get this rain forecasted for Fri/Sat and I can get another big hunt in on Sunday!
> 
> anyone see any lobsters yet?


Nice haul iv really slacked off the last couple years


----------



## jmerx

my nephew found this one last weekend


----------



## billc

jmerx said:


> View attachment 40766
> my nephew found this one last weekend


Mind if I ask where


----------



## billc

jmerx said:


> View attachment 40766
> my nephew found this one last weekend


Meaning like was it found in Missouri


----------



## billc

Any one finding hens in the KC area yet I've been out 3 times and havent found nothing


----------



## jmerx

⁸


----------



## jmerx

billc said:


> Any one finding hens in the KC area yet I've been out 3 times and havent found nothing


Yes in Missouri


----------



## jmerx

billc said:


> Mind if I ask where


Somewhere south of st


----------



## jmerx

I found these shrooms close to the Iowa border


----------



## jmerx




----------

